# PRIM Ethernet - Frei definierbares Protokoll für Ethernet TCP/IP



## whatisnesps (20 August 2008)

Der Steuerungshersteller Jetter bietet jetzt für die JetControl-Steuerungen zusammen mit der Programmiersprache JetSym STX eine frei programmierbare Ethernet-Schnittstelle auf der Basis des TCP/IP-Protokolls. So hat der Anwender die Möglichkeit, mit Endgeräten, welche mit einer Ethernet-Schnittstelle ausgerüstet sind, auf Applikationsebene Daten auszutauschen. Endgeräte können unter anderem Waagen, Kameras, Mess- und Netzgeräte sein. Mit den bereits im Betriebssystem intern vorhandenen Funktionen kann die Schnittstelle initialisiert und konfiguriert werden. So kann beispielsweise der Anwender die Timeoutzeit für den Verbindungsaufbau oder die Kommunikation mit TCP oder UDP konfigurieren. Mit Hilfe weiterer Funktionen können Daten gesendet und gelesen werden. Im Anwenderprogramm lassen sich Daten einlesen, auswerten und weiterverarbeiten.


----------

